# Trends for 07



## cmacioch (Nov 30, 2006)

I need an article or info on the outlook for "high-end tees" for 2007. I'm trying to draft a sales letter and I would love to include some statistical or relevant info. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

This article has some info about high-end tees:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t11114.html

It's not for 2007, but still relevant.


----------



## cmacioch (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jasonda said:


> This article has some info about high-end tees:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t11114.html
> 
> It's not for 2007, but still relevant.


I thought I remembered that you posted an article about it, but I couldn't find it with the article tag


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I thought I remembered that you posted an article about it, but I couldn't find it with the article tag


That's weird.. I _did_ use "article" in the tags.


----------



## cmacioch (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks again!!


----------

